# plz help...letter from Natural justice !!!



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

i live in Australia now... aplied 175 in 2008 dec and 2011 dec i got wa ss and and converted 175 to 176 visa on dec 22 2011 and co allocated on 3rd jan 2011 and aked for form 80... 

my employer and I got verification call and on

28 th feb I got a letter from natural justice saying that statemnt of me and my previous employer contradicts... and they have doubt in whether i have 8 yrs experience....

there is 28 days time to give explanation...

when i asked my employer he told me he was confused about my joining dates and all as he was not having my file with him when they called him..

and also they asked me some technical questions which i couldn't answer properly as i have completed my studies 12 yrs back how can remember al those thing?

and now the employer has closed his business and now the company is no more in existence as my employer is aged and ill health...


any ways i have send my 8 years annual salary statement , my testimonial and my previous employer testimonial and relieving letter...

*is it enough to prove my experience...? i don't have tax returns.... will it be a problem if tax returns are not submitted

is any one there who have undergone the same situation please share the experience?

WILL I GET REJECTED???? *

if i get rejected , then on what basis they have given me TRA.. i got TRA on the basis that i have 8 years experience on my field. so if my visa get rejected because of employment verification failure, they are proving TRA authority is wrong? i don't understand???


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

simon999 said:


> i live in Australia now... aplied 175 in 2008 dec and 2011 dec i got wa ss and and converted 175 to 176 visa on dec 22 2011 and co allocated on 3rd jan 2011 and aked for form 80...
> 
> my employer and I got verification call and on
> 
> ...


Hi simon999,
I hope your explanation to them suffices. 
I was intrigued by what you have stated in your first sentence... That you converted your 175 to 176. Is such a thing possible? Does this mean the money you paid for 175 is used for 176?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi simon999,
> I hope your explanation to them suffices.
> I was intrigued by what you have stated in your first sentence... That you converted your 175 to 176. Is such a thing possible? Does this mean the money you paid for 175 is used for 176?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Converting 175 to 176 without additional fee is possibly for only candidates those who filed 175 long back (dont remember the year). Simon999 seems to be qualified as he filed 175 in 2008. Anyone who has 175 filed and received SS will get automatically converted to 176 (I believe that only if you have filed your 175 before 2010)


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

> Converting 175 to 176 without additional fee is possibly for only candidates those who filed 175 long back (dont remember the year). Simon999 seems to be qualified as he filed 175 in 2008. Anyone who has 175 filed and received SS will get automatically converted to 176 (I believe that only if you have filed your 175 before 2010)


yes u r rite anyone who aplied b4 2010 july canovert thier 175 to 176 if he get a ss from any state


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

please any one who undergone same situation please reply to my queryy? how did u overcome the situation? what was the time line etc??? please help


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

helo
Any1 who had same exp plz reply ?


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

simon999 said:


> helo
> Any1 who had same exp plz reply ?


I have received a similar letter. I also don't know how to reply. Apparently the verifying agents came on a day before 'Holi festival' when every body in the Indian is usually on leave. 
On top of it they did the verification from an employee of the adjacent company who I have never seen before. 

On taking this up with my employer I found out that he was a guy from marketing and mostly stayed in the field.

Now because of his ignorance I have to go through the stress of undoing his mistakes.

Did you get any advice on how to proceed from here.


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

varoonverma said:


> I have received a similar letter. I also don't know how to reply. Apparently the verifying agents came on a day before 'Holi festival' when every body in the Indian is usually on leave.
> On top of it they did the verification from an employee of the adjacent company who I have never seen before.
> 
> On taking this up with my employer I found out that he was a guy from marketing and mostly stayed in the field.
> ...



i have send my 8 years annual salary statement , my testimonial and my previous employer testimonial and relieving letter... 

and still waiting for the response from diac.. in feb 28 i got the letter and in march 28 2011, 28 days time period to respond has finished and after that now its almost 1 month still no reply from diac....

what abt you?

how did you proceed ? what al docs you submitted? 

did u get any response from diac..... plz reply


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

This is so scary. Well I have over `15 yrs of exp, although all the companies I have worked for are up and running. I submitted all the docs from all the companies. Now worried if they make verification call, then HR will not be able to provide answers immdly, I hope anywhere they call HR from that company ask them time to give the answers. I have not informed any of my previous company that I have applied for immigration. Anyone here do you think I should call companies and tell them that they might get call from Australia immigration for me? Is it necessary. 

Companies I have worked for are all big companies and their website is up and running. And the experience letters signed by the HR then might not be still employed with same organization.  But my Employee ID etc is there in the experience letters/ offer letters/ bonus letters etc.


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

indian01 said:


> This is so scary. Well I have over `15 yrs of exp, although all the companies I have worked for are up and running. I submitted all the docs from all the companies. Now worried if they make verification call, then HR will not be able to provide answers immdly, I hope anywhere they call HR from that company ask them time to give the answers. I have not informed any of my previous company that I have applied for immigration. Anyone here do you think I should call companies and tell them that they might get call from Australia immigration for me? Is it necessary.
> 
> Companies I have worked for are all big companies and their website is up and running. And the experience letters signed by the HR then might not be still employed with same organization.  But my Employee ID etc is there in the experience letters/ offer letters/ bonus letters etc.




yes its better to inform your previous company about the immigration call... to avoid these kinda issues later.....:confused2:


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

plz any one who had survived natural justise ... plz reply....


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

simon999 said:


> i have send my 8 years annual salary statement , my testimonial and my previous employer testimonial and relieving letter...
> 
> and still waiting for the response from diac.. in feb 28 i got the letter and in march 28 2011, 28 days time period to respond has finished and after that now its almost 1 month still no reply from diac....
> 
> ...


Hi, I have replied on 13thApril. My CO sent acknowledgment for the response on 24th April. I provided affidavits from colleagues, employer, clients (where I worked), my present company, contract letter, probation confirmation letters etc.. 

Verification officers had incorrectly done verification from an employee of a neighboring company due to which this confusion arose, so I got a letter from the owner of that other company clarifying it.

So faarr.... no response from DIAC as usual. 

Any news on your side ??


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have read something similar *here*

It took him Aug 2011 to April 2012 (Grant).

Good luck !


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

hahamed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have read something similar *here*
> 
> ...


still no luck with my visa....



hi hahamed

thanks a lot for that thread... omg.... it tokk more than 1 year to get his grant after geting sponsorship...????????

i dont know what to say !!!

really really I'm fed up with waiting........:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

but thats an old case.. now days visa grants are like within a week or two... but no reponse from diac in this situation....


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

simon999 said:


> but thats an old case.. now days visa grants are like within a week or two... but no reponse from diac in this situation....


Hey,
This is the first time I am hearing about verification officers coming and asking people about employment....is this some old practice...does this happen for 175/176 nowadays?

How can they just ask anyone...they need to ask only the authorized people or HR.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

If DIAC are not convinced by your documents they can and do phone & visit the places you claim to have worked and studied to verify the information. They'll ask anyone not just HR. If someone says they worked there for 5 years it is reasonable that others working there, non managers or HR will remember you. So it is valid to ask anyone including seniors, if the evidence is true you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> If DIAC are not convinced by your documents they can and do phone & visit the places you claim to have worked and studied to verify the information. They'll ask anyone not just HR. If someone says they worked there for 5 years it is reasonable that others working there, non managers or HR will remember you. So it is valid to ask anyone including seniors, if the evidence is true you have nothing to worry about.


Thanks shel for clarifying...but in large companies, not everyone may know each other by name. Also, asking someone from adjacent company is ridiculous!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

They try and get answers from anyone who may know for your benefit. If lots of people have shifted company etc and they can not get answers they'll ask anyone who may possibly know. They also have your picture remember. If someone says yes I recognise that guy going to that office everyday that is verification.


----------



## raka (Jul 7, 2012)

simon999 said:


> i live in Australia now... aplied 175 in 2008 dec and 2011 dec i got wa ss and and converted 175 to 176 visa on dec 22 2011 and co allocated on 3rd jan 2011 and aked for form 80...
> 
> my employer and I got verification call and on
> 
> ...


i m n same situation, got letter in the month of july 2012, they stated that we made a verification check in the month of march 14th and one of small employee on phone call answered them that there is no such kind of guy work here and he never understand the intensity of that call, and later on he never informed me or our owner too. and now received this letter from DIAC and they need clarification.
Now i m planning to answer that this guy have professional jealousy with me, thats why he made this kind of claim. and thats why he still did not informed us about this call too. and he made this claim that this is a very small kind of business but actually it is not.
now i m planning to made a video clip to clear this issue and the disclaimer from my owner in my favor.
any suggestions from any body?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

when did you submitted visa application and your CO allocation date?..
Don't panic and give them as much as evidence you can for your employment claims. I read on another forum a guy with the same situation and after sending them more evidence, he eventually got the grant.



raka said:


> i m n same situation, got letter in the month of july 2012, they stated that we made a verification check in the month of march 14th and one of small employee on phone call answered them that there is no such kind of guy work here and he never understand the intensity of that call, and later on he never informed me or our owner too. and now received this letter from DIAC and they need clarification.
> Now i m planning to answer that this guy have professional jealousy with me, thats why he made this kind of claim. and thats why he still did not informed us about this call too. and he made this claim that this is a very small kind of business but actually it is not.
> now i m planning to made a video clip to clear this issue and the disclaimer from my owner in my favor.
> any suggestions from any body?


----------



## raka (Jul 7, 2012)

fabregas said:


> when did you submitted visa application and your CO allocation date?..
> Don't panic and give them as much as evidence you can for your employment claims. I read on another forum a guy with the same situation and after sending them more evidence, he eventually got the grant.


application submitted june 2008, CO assigned Nov 2011. this verification done on march 2012.
i m immazed because after march CO asked me many other things related to the case, if they have done this negetive verification then why they keep asking me other things related to the case?


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

external checks are done by ASIO not DIAC thats why your CO didn't know it till ASIO gave him your checks outcome.


QUOTE=raka;834679]application submitted june 2008, CO assigned Nov 2011. this verification done on march 2012.
i m immazed because after march CO asked me many other things related to the case, if they have done this negetive verification then why they keep asking me other things related to the case?[/QUOTE]


----------



## raka (Jul 7, 2012)

fabregas said:


> external checks are done by ASIO not DIAC thats why your CO didn't know it till ASIO gave him your checks outcome.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=raka;834679]application submitted june 2008, CO assigned Nov 2011. this verification done on march 2012.
> i m immazed because after march CO asked me many other things related to the case, if they have done this negetive verification then why they keep asking me other things related to the case?


[/QUOTE]
Thanks for your reply,
what do u suggest what else i can include in my answer to prove my claim?
i m planing to send them 
1-video clip of our business in working condition
2-my employer disclaimer in my favour.
3-current and march attendence register copy.
4-cover letter with whole situation
5-copy of my current pay slips.
6-invitation to call or visit again


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone got any updates????? plz reply????????????


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

anyone got any updates????? plz reply????????????


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

simon999 said:


> anyone got any updates????? plz reply????????????


i'm kind of surprised that they still haven't gotten back to you especially after they called your job. Can you contact them, even if by email? I would do it just to put myself out of my misery and close this chapter in my life. I don't know how you can hold on to that anxiety for so long.


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

stormgal said:


> i'm kind of surprised that they still haven't gotten back to you especially after they called your job. Can you contact them, even if by email? I would do it just to put myself out of my misery and close this chapter in my life. I don't know how you can hold on to that anxiety for so long.


i have contacted them twice ... i mean contacted my case officer by email.... and they are saying some legal procedures are going on... dont know wats happening in our case ... everybody who lodged with us are getting some results (either rejected or granted)... but we are stuck at a blank point....

:hurt:


----------



## kurangi (Aug 3, 2012)

*Natural Justice*

Hey,
Applied Visa 475SS online on 30th June, 2009. Meds and PCC frontloaded and all docs met except work experience on 26/08/2009. Telephonic enquiry done in October 2009 from my Office. After that priorities changed and we were in Priority 5 and all slept till 2012.
On 8th August,2012 I got mail from my newly assigned CO and a letter about Natural Justice. She gave me 28 days to reply, but I replied on 22nd August, 2012 with all required documents.
Since than waiting for result either ways bcuz fed up waiting 39 months.
Regards


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

me too fed up of waiting.....


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

yes i saw that... am so scared... why they are keeping me waiting so long..... (


----------



## simon999 (Jun 29, 2011)

any one else got any exp ??


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

simon999 said:


> any one else got any exp ??


Today Im in the similar stand, Did you get your grant ??? 

My employer ditched by stating that I never worked there when Im still working there till date  I received the natural justice letter on 05-Feb-2013 submitted all possible proof of employment on 04-March-2013. Still waiting to hear from DIAC :fingerscrossed:

Did you get your grant ??? If Yes, when?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kurangi (Aug 3, 2012)

*Rejected*

Ours rejected, that too after a long wait and asking for decision repeatedly.



kurangi said:


> Hey,
> Applied Visa 475SS online on 30th June, 2009. Meds and PCC frontloaded and all docs met except work experience on 26/08/2009. Telephonic enquiry done in October 2009 from my Office. After that priorities changed and we were in Priority 5 and all slept till 2012.
> On 8th August,2012 I got mail from my newly assigned CO and a letter about Natural Justice. She gave me 28 days to reply, but I replied on 22nd August, 2012 with all required documents.
> Since than waiting for result either ways bcuz fed up waiting 39 months.
> Regards


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

KAYAR said:


> Today Im in the similar stand, Did you get your grant ???
> 
> My employer ditched by stating that I never worked there when Im still working there till date  I received the natural justice letter on 05-Feb-2013 submitted all possible proof of employment on 04-March-2013. Still waiting to hear from DIAC :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


try submitting Form 26AS. 

Basically form 26AS is the tax credit information from your employer to your pan account. the form 26as will have your details, the company's details and the amount of money that got deducted in the form of TDS and the salary that your employer paid you. you can get upto 5 years of TDS info online from https://www.tdscpc.gov.in/ all you need to do is go to your salaried bank account and login. the click view form 26as which will redirect you to the above site where you can download your form 26AS in pdf format. on the other hand you can register on this site and download the form26as. but for that you will need atleast one tax credit information from your form 16 with amount, date and employer's tan number.

hope that helps.


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

madrag said:


> try submitting Form 26AS.
> 
> Basically form 26AS is the tax credit information from your employer to your pan account. the form 26as will have your details, the company's details and the amount of money that got deducted in the form of TDS and the salary that your employer paid you. you can get upto 5 years of TDS info online from https://www.tdscpc.gov.in/ all you need to do is go to your salaried bank account and login. the click view form 26as which will redirect you to the above site where you can download your form 26AS in pdf format. on the other hand you can register on this site and download the form26as. but for that you will need atleast one tax credit information from your form 16 with amount, date and employer's tan number.
> 
> hope that helps.


I'm working in Middle east, where theres no tax concept  otherwise i Have submitted alll attested proofs of my employmrnt til current month pay slip, bank stmt indicating salary credit from d company etc...


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

oh! that sucks! why would the employer do such a thing? 

anyways The attested proofs of salary slips and bank statement should be enough. All the best


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you madrag, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## varoonverma (Mar 21, 2012)

KAYAR said:


> Today Im in the similar stand, Did you get your grant ???
> 
> My employer ditched by stating that I never worked there when Im still working there till date  I received the natural justice letter on 05-Feb-2013 submitted all possible proof of employment on 04-March-2013. Still waiting to hear from DIAC :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Rejection after 3 months of submitting the reply to Natural Justice Letter. Luckily no PIC 4020 ban imposed. 

Filed a fresh application and PR is granted.


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hiii*



varoonverma said:


> Rejection after 3 months of submitting the reply to Natural Justice Letter. Luckily no PIC 4020 ban imposed.
> 
> Filed a fresh application and PR is granted.



Hi
I just read about the rejection of your PR application earlier and got grant after reapplying..
Can you please share the experience, what actually made your application rejected earlier and how you made a come back new application and got grant.

And did they forfeit the application fee $$ or they returned?


Thanks


----------



## ali321 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Natural justice immi s57*

Hi, Last week I received email from DIBP with subject Immi s57 Natural Justice. In email, it is mentioned that information is adverse related to my work experience and invitation to comment. My ex employers are in Pakistan and I received those experience letters, one in 2006 and other in 2010 at the time I left the companies. I used the same letters for EA positive verification, therefore I was satisfied to submit the same for Immi. I have no contacts with them till this email from DIBP. As per DIBP, they contacted both employers and got information that they cannot provide any information except I was their employee due to misplaced old data and archives. They contacted them in Dec 2015 once only after case lodgment. They never informed me of failure to contact my ex employers. Suddenly they sent me s57 email to comment. Same happen with my current employer as they contacted them many times but could be able to contact a person who signed on my experience letter. Now I have contacted all of them and received an email confirmation from all of them which I plan to attach with my reply. all the management there have been changed except few colleagues. They assured me that if any call or contact will be made. They can confirm about my job with them. But they cannot provide any previous record. Is it enough to prove my experience? Thanks for reading long thread. Please reply in detail, if possible.

Page 1 of 1


----------



## ali321 (Sep 11, 2016)

What should be the format of natural justice reply? By email or letter attached to email?


----------



## gonnabeexpat (Jun 28, 2015)

ali321 said:


> Hi, Last week I received email from DIBP with subject Immi s57 Natural Justice. In email, it is mentioned that information is adverse related to my work experience and invitation to comment. My ex employers are in Pakistan and I received those experience letters, one in 2006 and other in 2010 at the time I left the companies. I used the same letters for EA positive verification, therefore I was satisfied to submit the same for Immi. I have no contacts with them till this email from DIBP. As per DIBP, they contacted both employers and got information that they cannot provide any information except I was their employee due to misplaced old data and archives. They contacted them in Dec 2015 once only after case lodgment. They never informed me of failure to contact my ex employers. Suddenly they sent me s57 email to comment. Same happen with my current employer as they contacted them many times but could be able to contact a person who signed on my experience letter. Now I have contacted all of them and received an email confirmation from all of them which I plan to attach with my reply. all the management there have been changed except few colleagues. They assured me that if any call or contact will be made. They can confirm about my job with them. But they cannot provide any previous record. Is it enough to prove my experience? Thanks for reading long thread. Please reply in detail, if possible.
> 
> Page 1 of 1


Dude what's your job code ?

Sent from my MACHONE using Tapatalk


----------



## ali321 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mechanical Engineer


----------



## ali321 (Sep 11, 2016)

still waiting for reply.


----------



## Help!! (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I recently receive PIC 4020 to explain. As the person they speak to was not able to verify me. Can somebody please advise what should be the next step after i submit the documents or it is better to withdraw.

Do they even consider cases as one of the consultant told me that next step is rejection this is the only formality.

what reason can be given when withdrawing the case.

Regards


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ali321 said:


> Hi, Last week I received email from DIBP with subject Immi s57 Natural Justice. In email, it is mentioned that information is adverse related to my work experience and invitation to comment. My ex employers are in Pakistan and I received those experience letters, one in 2006 and other in 2010 at the time I left the companies. I used the same letters for EA positive verification, therefore I was satisfied to submit the same for Immi. I have no contacts with them till this email from DIBP. As per DIBP, they contacted both employers and got information that they cannot provide any information except I was their employee due to misplaced old data and archives. They contacted them in Dec 2015 once only after case lodgment. They never informed me of failure to contact my ex employers. Suddenly they sent me s57 email to comment. Same happen with my current employer as they contacted them many times but could be able to contact a person who signed on my experience letter. Now I have contacted all of them and received an email confirmation from all of them which I plan to attach with my reply. all the management there have been changed except few colleagues. They assured me that if any call or contact will be made. They can confirm about my job with them. But they cannot provide any previous record. Is it enough to prove my experience? Thanks for reading long thread. Please reply in detail, if possible.
> 
> Page 1 of 1


Ali you got to collect more evidences of your employment + provide contact details of your employer + the email confirmations that you have received from your employers that they can be reached. At this time DIBP were unable to verify your employment which needs to be addressed. 

What were the points stated by DIBP official when they sent you the NJ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Help!! said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I recently receive PIC 4020 to explain. As the person they speak to was not able to verify me. Can somebody please advise what should be the next step after i submit the documents or it is better to withdraw.
> 
> ...


What exactly was the case? and what were the points raised by DIBP? You got be more clear on this subject in order for others to help you. 

Not necessarily they would consider your case if they feel that the evidences provided are good enough to prove your claims. if you yourself feel that you have done some mistake then better withdraw the case rather than they rejecting it and you getting a ban.


----------



## Help!! (Sep 30, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> What exactly was the case? and what were the points raised by DIBP? You got be more clear on this subject in order for others to help you.
> 
> Not necessarily they would consider your case if they feel that the evidences provided are good enough to prove your claims. if you yourself feel that you have done some mistake then better withdraw the case rather than they rejecting it and you getting a ban.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
On the 9th of September 2016 a Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
officer called the restaurant and spoke to a long term serving employee and the following
adverse information was discovered during the course of these checks:
✃ Mr xxxxx, as listed on one of your documents, is the manager of the restaurant and has been for the last three to four years.
✃ Mr xxxxxxx handles all the administrative tasks requirements and there are no other
restaurant managers.
✃ You are the son of the current owner of the business and rarely visit the restaurant
✃ You are not an employee of the business and no one by your name has worked as the restaurant manager for the restaurant


----------



## Help!! (Sep 30, 2016)

FYI -: i am not the son of the owner and did worked as a manger for 5 years with other guy. I tried to track down the guy, However we were unable to as nobody in the restaurant is ready to accept the mistake.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Help!! said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> On the 9th of September 2016 a Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
> officer called the restaurant and spoke to a long term serving employee and the following
> adverse information was discovered during the course of these checks:
> ...


1. Provide more evidences of your joining date
2. If possible provide the list of employees and their roles which can confirm that you are the only only one manager at the restaurant 
3. If you are not the son of the owner try and provide the details of the owner restaurant registration details which might have the name of the owner and your parents name as per any government official document which can prove that your parents are no where related to thr resturant. 
4. Get affidavit from other employees, resturant owner that they knownypu and you have been working there since so and so date in the position of a restaurant manager


----------



## Help!! (Sep 30, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Provide more evidences of your joining date
> 2. If possible provide the list of employees and their roles which can confirm that you are the only only one manager at the restaurant
> 3. If you are not the son of the owner try and provide the details of the owner restaurant registration details which might have the name of the owner and your parents name as per any government official document which can prove that your parents are no where related to thr resturant.
> 4. Get affidavit from other employees, resturant owner that they knownypu and you have been working there since so and so date in the position of a restaurant manager


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you. Can i file this all by myself, can you or somebody please provide me with a good consultant. Also will they call back or visit the restaurant. So i will be more careful.


----------



## Help!! (Sep 30, 2016)

Can somebody please provide me with a good consultant ?


----------



## J190 (Sep 8, 2016)

Help!! said:


> Can somebody please provide me with a good consultant ?


Hi help
I m also in the same boat. My code is also 141111. I have sent you my contact number in private message.

Plz visit your inbox and share ur contact.

Tnx


----------



## Shail_adl (Aug 9, 2016)

simon999 said:


> i have send my 8 years annual salary statement , my testimonial and my previous employer testimonial and relieving letter...
> 
> and still waiting for the response from diac.. in feb 28 i got the letter and in march 28 2011, 28 days time period to respond has finished and after that now its almost 1 month still no reply from diac....
> 
> ...


Hi Friend what was the outcome of your NJ revert ? If you can please share ??

I too got one on 12.12.2016 ..reverted DIBP with all strong evidences.


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

vikaschandra said:


> 1. Provide more evidences of your joining date
> 2. If possible provide the list of employees and their roles which can confirm that you are the only only one manager at the restaurant
> 3. If you are not the son of the owner try and provide the details of the owner restaurant registration details which might have the name of the owner and your parents name as per any government official document which can prove that your parents are no where related to thr resturant.
> 4. Get affidavit from other employees, resturant owner that they knownypu and you have been working there since so and so date in the position of a restaurant manager


Hi Vikaschandra, I have sent you PM with my case details. Can you help me out with some advice???

Regards,


----------



## reshma.r (Mar 30, 2016)

*NJ reply in mail or thru iimiaccount*

Hi,

I got NJ Letter on 10th March and I replied back through email on April 2nd. But now I have a confusion whether I need to upload documents in immiaccount also. I can only upload one document as I already uploaded 59 documents during visa lodgement. Kindly suggest.


----------



## Shail_adl (Aug 9, 2016)

Email communication sent will solve the purpose bro...Immi its not mandatory if email has already been sent to DIBP


----------



## jasonmakki (Dec 6, 2016)

I recently rejected due to misleading and fraud by Australian Immigration. Although they gave me a Chance to apply for AAT. 
So perhaps I can proof that I did not lie. Although I did not mention the right type of visa which I'm holding(Partner Visa) instead I provide them a work reference which says I'm working as an employee of this company. Note: I have partner visa in dubai but I'm working as a hairdresser in salon. Niether my lawyer acknowledged me nor I knew that i should mention my visa type in the reference letter. In addition, when they sent inspectors for further invastigation they found out about my visa. Its unfair even though I sent DIBP my Agreement which signed between me an my employer that I have no shares in this company and the visa is nominal due to rejection employee visa in 2006 ( because I'm holding iranian passport and we can not get any visa in UAE right now at all but partner visa was available at that time ).So by now I have 16 days dead-line to apply for AAT. I'm looking for a good lawyer who can help me to solve this misunderstanding.I'll leave my email address at the end of this comment.
I was thinking apply for New Zealand too and send them the corrcet information and avoid the same mistake .My question is are they going to accuse me because of the same type of visa . I'm working almost 11 years in this company but no one belives me in the world. so painful 

<*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------

